# to nod



## Rosacrvx

Como alguns de vós já sabem, ando a escrever uma história. Esta é mais uma questão do âmbito literário.

Gosto muito da expressão inglesa "to nod", e dá muito, muito jeito, mas desgraçadamente não a temos exactamente neste sentido.
As traduções mais próximas são "assentir" ou "acenar com a cabeça".
nod - Dicionário Inglês-Português (Brasil) WordReference.com

("assentir" é a tradução Google)

_Acenar com a cabeça_ é muito longo e pode não querer dizer concordar (acena-se com a cabeça para muitas coisas). Eu costumo usar "assentir", mas sinceramente não sei se é muito forçado.
Por exemplo:

- Vai buscar-me água. - disse ele à criada.
A criada _assentiu_, e afastou-se.

Ora, em inglês, este _assentir _seria _nod_, que implica "acenar com a cabeça num gesto de concordância". Em português, não se pode estar sempre a dizer isto tudo, é impraticável.
O que acham de "assentir" no exemplo acima? Funciona? Não funciona?
Para aqueles que escrevem ou traduzem, que palavra ou expressão usam neste caso?

Obrigada.


----------



## pfaa09

Olá, Rosacrvx.
De facto parece-me ser esse o melhor verbo para definir o gesto designado por "To nod" em inglês, pelo menos numa palavra só.
Outra coisa que me deixou curioso na sua mensagem, foi esta conjugação: "...alguns de vós já sabem...".
Isto não é de forma alguma uma crítica, é antes pelo contrário falar da nossa língua.
Não será aconselhável usarmos as seguintes construções?
"...alguns de vocês já sabem..." (informal), ou: "...alguns de vós já sabeis..." (formal).
Desculpem o à parte.


----------



## Carfer

Talvez '_anuir_', ou mesmo '_aquiescer_'. Seja como for, nenhuma delas tem necessariamente implícito o aceno da cabeça, que terá de ser mencionado se acaso acha que é importante.


----------



## Tony100000

Infelizmente, penso que não exista algo como um verbo em português que tenha exatamente o mesmo significado. Costumo traduzir como "acenar afirmativamente com a cabeça" ou "acenar com a cabeça num gesto de concordância", como a Rosacrux escreveu, e que, diga-se de passagem, é uma expressão que gosto bastante.


----------



## Rosacrvx

pfaa09 said:


> Olá, Rosacrvx.
> De facto parece-me ser esse o melhor verbo para definir o gesto designado por "To nod" em inglês, pelo menos numa palavra só.



Uma opinião favorável. 



pfaa09 said:


> Outra coisa que me deixou curioso na sua mensagem, foi esta conjugação: "...alguns de vós já sabem...".
> Isto não é de forma alguma uma crítica, é antes pelo contrário falar da nossa língua.
> Não será aconselhável usarmos as seguintes construções?
> "...alguns de vocês já sabem..." (informal), ou: "...alguns de vós já sabeis..." (formal).
> Desculpem o à parte.



Tem toda a razão e por acaso também pensei nisso depois de fazer o post. Gramaticalmente, é de facto como disse: "vocês sabem" e "vós sabeis".


----------



## Rosacrvx

Carfer said:


> Talvez '_anuir_', ou mesmo '_aquiescer_'. Seja como for, nenhuma delas tem necessariamente implícito o aceno da cabeça, que terá de ser mencionado se acaso acha que é importante.



Pois, daí a minha questão. Tanto _anuir _como _aquiescer _(e outros sinónimos) têm mais o sentido de concordar. E não implicam um aceno de cabeça a demonstrá-lo. No exemplo acima não se trata de concordar ou deixar de concordar. É como quando vamos ao café e pedimos um café e o empregado faz o tal "nod" que significa "ouvi e vou buscar". O empregado não anui/aprova/concorda com a nossa escolha nem aquiesce/acede ao nosso pedido. É simplesmente o trabalho dele.
É estranho que não tenhamos uma palavra para isto.
Outra expressão que se pode usar é "fez que sim com a cabeça". Acho que ainda é a que se adequa mais ao caso.




Tony100000 said:


> Infelizmente, penso que não exista algo como um verbo em português que tenha exatamente o mesmo significado. Costumo traduzir como "acenar afirmativamente com a cabeça" ou "acenar com a cabeça num gesto de concordância", como a Rosacrux escreveu, e que, diga-se de passagem, é uma expressão que gosto bastante.



São expressões demasiado longas. Imagine se os ingleses tivessem de escrever isto tudo quando escrevem "nod"! Haveria muito menos "nods" na literatura. 

Pois, que chatice! Acho que vou ter de andar às voltas para evitar o "nod".


----------



## Vanda

Rosa, temos que considerar que as línguas latinas são mais prolixas do que as saxônicas.


----------



## guihenning

Eu leio muito ‘assentir’ e o que penso é no ato de assentir acompanhado do gesto com a cabeça. Há quem escreva ‘assentir com a cabeça’, mas considero desnecessário porque as histórias tendem a trazer esse sentido à palavra quase que naturalmente.


----------



## Rosacrvx

guihenning said:


> Eu leio muito ‘assentir’ e o que penso é no ato de assentir acompanhado do gesto com a cabeça. Há quem escreva ‘assentir com a cabeça’, mas considero desnecessário porque as histórias tendem a trazer esse sentido à palavra quase que naturalmente.



Interessante. Então, a si não o choca. Talvez este "assentir" se esteja a propagar porque as pessoas sentem a necessidade da palavra agora que estão habituadas a vê-la no inglês (especialmente na ficção em inglês). Foi assim que muitas palavras entraram no léxico. Não existiam e tiveram de ser inventadas ou adaptadas.

Costuma ler esta versão de "assentir" em traduções ou originais?


----------



## guihenning

Geralmente em traduções, é verdade. Mas eu não duvido nada que não apareça ou não possa aparecer em originais.


----------



## Carfer

'_Assentir_' nunca foi, que eu saiba, um termo de uso muito comum, mas não é nenhum recém-chegado nem entrou no português por via do inglês. Figura no mais antigo dicionário português, O "Vocabulario Portuguez e Latino" do padre Rafael Bluteau, publicado em 1712 (vol. 1, pág. 603, Vocabulario portuguez e latino, aulico, anatomico, architectonico, bellico, botanico, brasilico, comico, critico, chimico, dogmatico, dialectico, dendrologico, ecclesiastico, etymologico, economico, florifero, forense, fructifero... autorizado com exemplo - Biblioteca Nacional Digital ), que cita como exemplo a frase '_A noviça_ _Assentio à proposta_', extraída da "Vida do B. João da Cruz", ou seja, a "Historia da vida do Bemaventurado Padre S. João da Cruz", do bispo do Porto D. Fernando Correa de Lacerda, publicada em 1680.






Não consegui consultar nenhum Corpus que desse outros exemplos, mas não sendo, como digo, um termo de uso muito frequente, a verdade é que deparei com ele muitas vezes e sem que me causasse estranheza, se bem que isso possa resultar de circunstâncias particulares ligadas à profissão, uma vez que '_assentir_' se reporta à manifestação da vontade, um ponto essencial no Direito. Mas lá que não é nenhuma modernice, não.

P.S. Não sei se repararam, mas a entrada do dicionário refere '_assenso_', termo, esse sim, bastante esquecido e substituído por '_assentimento_', ainda que continue dicionarizado. Também gostei do _'brasílico'._


----------



## guihenning

Assenso é uma das palavras que só a minha avó ainda parece usar, junto com “ter zelo”, “assuntar”, etc… 
No Brasil, há uma expressão mais ou menos comum e informal que é “fazer que sim”. Mas mesmo essa expressão precisa estar neste contexto específico, já que “fazer que x” geralmente significa “fingir”. 

_Eu lhe disse para ir buscar as minhas malas. Ele fez que sim e saiu pisando duro. 
_
Se o público fosse brasileiro, “assentir” estaria muito bem, pois é como geralmente o traduzimos. Talvez queira consultar algumas traduções portuguesas do termo. Pode ser que, como no Brasil, os tradutores lusos tenham escolhido um verbo que, com a frequência de uso, possa ter passado a cobrir a ideia de “to nod”.


----------



## Carfer

Nós também dizemos _'fez que sim_', mas acrescentamos quase sempre '_com a cabeça_', porque aqui _'fazer que sim_' também significa '_fingir_'.


----------



## Vanda

Um exemplo clássico de assentir, mas completa; ''com a cabeça''


> Concordar (com palavras ou gestos); entrar em acordo; AQUIESCER [td. : "Casar é bom, assentiu o Aires." ( Machado de Assis , _Esaú e Jacó_) ] [tr. + a, em : O diretor assentiu em falar na reunião.] [int. : Quando indagaram se ela estava cansada, ela assentiu com a cabeça.]


Dicionário Online - Dicionáro Caldas Aulete - Significado de assentir


----------



## guihenning

Carfer said:


> Nós também dizemos _'fez que sim_', mas acrescentamos quase sempre '_com a cabeça_', porque aqui _'fazer que sim_' também significa '_fingir_'.


Interessante, achei que fosse expressão brasileira. Aqui também é comum que se lhe adicione “com a cabeça”, mas penso que em boa parte dos diálogos seja um aditivo não-crucial, tal como já acontece com “assentir”.


----------



## Rosacrvx

@Carfer
Eu estava a deduzir que "assentir" estará a ser traduzido/utilizado como "to nod" nos tempos mais recentes. Não que "assentir" seja uma palavra recente, longe disso. Mas de todos os sinónimos, parece que ainda é a que se presta melhor ao significado, porquê já não sei explicar.
Às vezes também uso "acenar em assentimento", sim. Neste caso, o aceno é mais uma demonstração de vontade como em "acenar em concordância".

E também uso "assentir com a cabeça", @guihenning e @Vanda. Então parece que não inventei, que é efectivamente usado.
Admito que me parece um inglesismo, daí ter posto a questão. A certa altura, como escritores e falantes, temos de ser nós a decidir se queremos mesmo usar um inglesismo apesar de o ser. Mas queria perceber outras sensibilidades em relação a este uso antes de me decidir.


----------



## Casquilho

Pessoalmente gosto de _aceder_. "Aceder com a cabeça" me soa bem.


----------



## Rosacrvx

Obrigada a todos.

Fiz uma busca Google por "assentiu com a cabeça" e apareceram-me muitos resultados traduzidos, e uma surpresa.

Em caderno.josesaramago.org/4841.html



> Com um movimento inconsciente, Fernando levou a mão ao lábio superior, depois respirou fundo com infantil alívio, o bigode estava lá. Muita coisa se pode esperar de figuras que apareçam nos espelhos, menos que falem. E porque estes, Fernando e a imagem que não era a sua, não iriam ficar ali eternamente a olhar-se, Fernando Pessoa disse: “Chamo-me Ricardo Reis”. O outro sorriu, *assentiu com a cabeça* e desapareceu.



E logo depois, para evitar a repetição:



> A Fernando pareceu-lhe que este deveria ter sido o primeiro, porém não fez qualquer comentário, só disse: “Chamo-me Alberto Caeiro”. O outro não sorriu, *acenou apenas, frouxamente, concordando*, e foi-se embora.



Temos aqui precedente por um autor consagrado?...


----------



## Vanda

E Saramago ainda por cima!


----------



## Carfer

Resumindo, a cabeça faz falta.


----------

